Ask HN: Best books/resources for building feedback loops? - jger15
======
itamarst
Albert Hirschman's "Voice, Exit, and Loyalty" is worth reading. I talk about
how it applies to software here:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/02/10/voice-exit-user-
rete...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/02/10/voice-exit-user-retention/)

------
jger15
Kevin Kwok offers a few recommendations in Perell's podcast. Curious if HN has
any others you'd throw out there.

[http://www.perell.com/podcast/kevin-
kwok](http://www.perell.com/podcast/kevin-kwok)

------
racha9999
I think Micro solf Azure. It s OK

